# mod_rewrite erzeugt "Geisterverhalten"



## Sprint (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel ist etwas merkwürdig, aber nicht so merkwürdig wie das Verhalten mancher Seiten nach einem mod_rewrite. Und zwar sollen die CMS Bereiche verschiedener Seiten abgesichert aufgerufen werden. Also habe ich mir ein htaccess Script gesucht, das die Aufrufe von Seiten in bestimmten Unterverzeichnissen auf eine https Verbindung umleitet.

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond   %{SERVER_PORT}  !^443$
RewriteRule ^betrieb(.*)$ https://www.domain.de/betrieb/$1 [L,R]
```

Es wird auch richtig umgeleitet, aber auf der einen Seite will der Win FF eine Seite plötzlich nicht mehr anzeigen, nachdem ein Formular abgesendet wurde (der Mac Safari kann es) und dabei werden dann die Datensätze doppelt in die Datenbank eingetragen. Auf einer anderen Seite funktioniert die Anmeldung per Email und Kennwort plötzlich nicht mehr, obwohl hier  der Teil außerhalb der Umleitung liegt, also eigentlich gar nicht beeinflußt werden sollte. Wenn ich die htaccess Datei wieder rausnehme, funktioniert es wieder.

Könne es daran liegen, daß httpdocs und shttpdocs in einem Verzeichnis liegen? Das ist deshalb gemacht, damit die abgesicherten CMS Programme auch auf Verzeichnisse zugreifen können, auf die auch der nicht gesicherte Teil zugreifen muß.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand das erklären könnte, damit ich nicht noch an Geister glauben muß.

Viele Grüße,
Sprint


----------

